# Identification Of Tissot Tools Please?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many moons ago, I bought a box of Tissot tools as I had some Seastars and a Navigator.









I have never used the tools, which appear to be crystal fitting tools and some other metal bits??? Any ID help would be appreciated as I intend to move them on as I have always used a different crystal lifter. Tissot tools seem to do amazingly well on the bay??? Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, there's a squidger, two or three whatucall-ems, at least two thing a me jigs and it looks like a hojamaflip!

But WTF do I know?

:lol:

Free bump in case anyone actually knows - - - -


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

mel said:


> Well, there's a squidger, two or three whatucall-ems, at least two thing a me jigs and it looks like a hojamaflip!
> 
> But WTF do I know?
> 
> ...


When you say 'squidger' I was thinking it was more of a cordwangle!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mmmmm! I see.







:1eye: So it's a crystal compressor with split dies but what are the metal bits for ????? Case opening? :huh:


----------



## chrisdt (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi

I have a couple of sets of these tools purchased second hand but they both came without the metal items in your picture.

As you probably know all Seastar Seven watches can only be opened from the front using one of those 3 piece keys which

grip the crystal while you tap the lugs freeing the movement. The most common key is 315T for gents watches. Care must be taken when

using other crystal grips as there is a thin steel band surrounding the crystal which can easily be damaged by using other grips.

As for the steel bits ??? perhaps someone else might know !!!

CDT


----------

